

Anatomy of a CRUTEM3 bug - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2011/11/anatomy-of-crutem3-bug.html

======
Joeboy
So, CRU / the Met Office's data is actually slightly better than originally
claimed? Or am I reading that wrong?

